# What Engine Should Get?



## 1964covdreamcar (May 27, 2009)

Ok people this is the deal. I have a 1964 GTO Convertible with no engine or transmission, I know a guy selling a 68 400 out of a GTO for about $1200.00. I also want to get a 65-66 Tri Power set up. Do you guys think that I should go this route or look for a 389?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I would for now, no-one would know it's a 400 unless you told them, and you could always get your money back for the GTO 400 if and when you find a `64 389.


----------



## auburnconsulting (Nov 3, 2008)

agree with rukee. that way you can enjoy your car now and if you find one later you can switch if need be. had a freind who's brother has money he bought copo cars and removed the engines. always putting in replacement engine. he said this was to ensure if he missed a shift he did not ruin the value of the car yet still be able to enjoy his investment. he never did miss a shift though, shifted late sometimes but did not miss.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

A '68 400 is a better engineered engine than the '64 389, even though it's not "correct". 1200 is cheap for a running goat motor....I would jump on it and not look back.


----------



## 1964covdreamcar (May 27, 2009)

Thanks you guys, I think I will get the GTO 400. Does anyone know a good place to find a Tri-power set up? I live in Washington State....


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

E-bay, craigs list, heming's, thepartsplace...


----------



## Pontiachris (Oct 30, 2009)

definately go for the 400 if the car doesnt have its original motor its the perfect opportunity to play around go for the 400 keep 389 badging and run a tri power youl have the advantage of the original looks with more power best of both worlds plus you found a great deal for a 400


----------

